# George Karl Wants to Stay in Denver



## Ben

> DENVER -- Nuggets coach George Karl wants to stay in Denver for the long term. Enough that he might be willing to have a lockout clause put in any multiyear deal he signs.
> 
> The NBA has to decide by Dec. 15, 2010 whether to extend the collective-bargaining agreement through the 2011-12 season or it expires June 30, 2011. The general belief is the NBA, in these trying economic times, won't extend it and a lockout could wipe out games in 2011-12.
> 
> Players wouldn't be paid for games missed, but coaches would. Karl, who was paid a full salary by Milwaukee during the 1998-99 lockout season, even though it was only 50 games, expects NBA owners to look to protect themselves.
> 
> "I don't think there's any question there could be a lockout clause in contracts,'' said Karl, who is in the final year of a six-year contract and is involved in negotiations for an extension, said in an interview Friday with FanHouse. "I think you could see it with coaches.''
> 
> Would Karl be willing to sign a lockout clause if it meant getting a multiyear contract extension from the Nuggets?
> 
> "Probably,'' he said. "There would have to be after one year maybe some remuneration. I could probably survive on one year.''
> 
> The New York Post first reported in October that Karl turned down a contract extension last summer, one believed to have been for one year at a salary similar to his current $3 million base salary. Karl didn't want to talk specifics but didn't deny he's seeking a multiyear extension.
> 
> "I don't think that's a healthy thing for me or the organization,'' Karl said of signing a one-year extension and possibly going through the same thing again next season.
> 
> As for how many years he's seeking, Karl said, "Whatever I can get.''
> 
> While the Nuggets have yet to offer a multiyear deal, Karl hopes an agreement can be reached.
> 
> "I would say my pendulum is on the optimistic side,'' said Karl, who then cautiously added, "It's not way over there.''
> 
> Karl's representatives are continuing to talk with the Nuggets about a possible extension. But Karl said there might come some point during the season where negotiations have to stop, which would result in him being a free agent next summer.
> 
> "I'm open to (an extension signed before becoming a free agent),'' said Karl, whose 16-7 Nuggets entered Friday with the West's second-best record. "But I think there's a point where the door has got to close and forget about it. I'm not saying that's next week or next month. There's got to be a point probably after the first of the year that you say, 'If we don't get anything done by this date, let's shut it down and let's worry about winning.'
> 
> "I think (both sides are) professional and we're mature and respectful. I think it's been that way. Would I like (negotiations) to move faster? Sure. But I'm the one that is going to benefit from it moving faster so, of course, I'd want it to move faster.''
> 
> Karl said he saw his attorney, Bret Adams, in Detroit on Thursday but they didn't talk about his contract. Karl doesn't want to hear day-to-day updates on negotiations.
> 
> "I think everybody's in a positive process with it,'' Karl said. "My big thing is I don't want anybody to bother me until we're close. It's kind of like when I talk with Mark (Warkentien, the Nuggets vice president of basketball operations) about trades. Until they get to this point, then we'll talk. That's what I've told our guys (about negotiations). I think they know once it gets here maybe we can close the door or sign the deal.''
> 
> Karl, 58, said this is the first time he's had contract negotiations during a season. But he said he's mature enough not to let it be a distraction.
> 
> "I don't know if I could have handled this if I was 45 and worried about the future and worried about security and family,'' said Karl, who has a 949-649 record in his 22nd season, making him the NBA's seventh-winningest coach ever. "And then you'd be thinking about what ifs.''
> 
> Karl is thinking more now about Denver's two-game losing streak heading into Saturday's game against Phoenix. But there's no doubt he wants to remain with the Nuggets next season.
> 
> "I don't want to move,'' he said. "I'm going to probably live in Denver (for the long term)... Denver's a big-time city. It fits for me... (The Nuggets) have a legit opportunity to be as good as anybody in basketball.''


Link


----------



## Natey

not good


----------



## BlakeJesus

I think he's a good coaching fit for the team. I mean, who else would they get?


----------



## Kuskid

GregOden said:


> I think he's a good coaching fit for the team. I mean, who else would they get?


Exactly. He can be frustratingly stubborn at times, but you don't win 900 games without knowing how to coach.


----------



## 77AJ

Legendary coach, Denver would be foolish not to give him a contract.


----------



## Luke

Personally, I don't think that he's a very good coach, but if it isn't broken, then don't fix it.


----------



## stojakovic

I'm still wondering how they still didn't extend his contract, look where've they come and you've gotta credit karl. he's been a great coach since his time with the reignman & the glove sonics.


----------

